# Animal Crossing fabric?



## StrangeDog (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello, all. I've had to suddenly take time off the forum to work on making masks.

Unfortunately, I can't seem to find Animal Crossing-themed fabric anywhere. I figured this would be the place to ask!

Has anyone found Animal Crossing patterned fabric, and if so, did you like the quality of the fabric you ordered?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not sure what type of fabric you need or are looking for but there's this on Etsy:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/783179...f=sr_gallery-1-7&organic_search_click=1&pro=1

Other than that, I know this site has some AC fabric and it lets you upload your own patterns: https://www.spoonflower.com/designs/new?create=fabric


----------



## bebexd (Apr 30, 2020)

I think Japan has 2 exclusive prints from last year..
Otherwise, check ebay?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 3, 2020)

You can try spoonflower, they might have some that you can buy. If you can draw, you can make your own animal crossing design and get it printed on fabric.


----------

